# Update Golden Oak



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

The only way to restain is to completely remove the old finish, including the stain. Minwax makes a colored poly called Polyshades, but I have never been happy with the results. It tends to pool at corners sharp edges.


----------



## gjjr2001 (Aug 17, 2010)

I have painted numerous blonde oak cabinets with great success using a latex primer and acrylic enamel: Benjamin Moore impervo - Satin.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Just Bill said:


> The only way to restain is to completely remove the old finish, including the stain. Minwax makes a colored poly called Polyshades, but I have never been happy with the results. It tends to pool at corners sharp edges.


I've used this product once. The cons outweigh the pros enormously.
Stain and poly separately.
Ron


----------



## zircon (Sep 24, 2007)

It's very difficult to remove ALL of the old finish. Any little bit left on and the new stain will take differently over the raw wood and the remains of the old finish. I would clean off all wax,grease and dirt, sand lightly so new finish will stick and stain over with a darker stain. I would use a pigmented water base stain and then go over it with water based poly brushed on or use a rattle can spray. Do a few inside doors first to see if you like it. If it doesn't work out you can always refinish completely or paint them.


----------

